# Make your own Quilt Batting from...



## sbanks

has anyone made their own quilt batting from raw wool?

If you have or you have found a how to on the net please let me know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I haven't made my own, but I do have a very large wool batt (larger than a king size bed sheet) that is over 150 years old.

If I were to attempt this myself, I would do the following:

On a nice hot summer day, find a piece of groud, free of debris. Lay out a cotton sheet (for resist), pile on clean wool, cover with another cotton sheet. Wet it down & squirt detergent on it. Roll up and start dancing on it. Unroll and check to see if there are thin spots (add more wool), reroll it and do more dancing.

Repeat until it has felted sufficiently. Let it dry, then baste it to help hold it together.


----------



## sbanks

I finally found a youtube video. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Cyndi - Sounds like a reason to have a summer get - together!! LOL


----------



## stef

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I haven't made my own, but I do have a very large wool batt (larger than a king size bed sheet) that is over 150 years old.
> 
> If I were to attempt this myself, I would do the following:
> 
> On a nice hot summer day, find a piece of groud, free of debris. Lay out a cotton sheet (for resist), pile on clean wool, cover with another cotton sheet. Wet it down & squirt detergent on it. Roll up and start dancing on it. Unroll and check to see if there are thin spots (add more wool), reroll it and do more dancing.
> 
> Repeat until it has felted sufficiently. Let it dry, then baste it to help hold it together.


I especially like the part where you start dancing on it. LOL!!!:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Marchwind

The woolen mills here make wool quilt batting.


----------



## springvalley

I want to seee Cyndi doing the the "dance" in the yard, buy your tickets here. We had a small fiber mill, so yes we made wool bats with it. And yes felting would be a problem, and felting it before you quilted it sure would solve the problem. > Marc


----------



## AverageJo

We made wool batting from our coarser sheep (Suffolk) because it didn't felt as quickly as the Merinos. The local quilt shop even made a table runner quilt with it, leaving the edges undone so you could see the batting. It turned our really nice. One thing to remember is that these fibers are not locked together (felted) so they would be OK as is in a wall hanging, but should be felted slightly (perhaps as MullerLaneFarm suggested) if you wanted to do a quilt.


----------

